# Terrible Anxiety waiting for test results



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm a reasonably sane, upbeat sort of girl (well at 42, perhaps "girl" is pushing it abit). However, my main "achilles heel" in life is a morbid dread of cancer. Now for those who have geniunely had a brush with it - I do apologise for being such a "wet" but, for example, I'm waiting for a perfectly regular cervical smear result but, as a result my IBS has gone thru the roof. Every time the 'phone rings, I'm absolutely convinced that its the GP Surgery to tell me that they've found something. This makes going for procedures an absolute ordeal. I know, particularly the American users to this site, seem to go for endless tests with apparent calmness and I really applaud this but I live in absolute dread of any serious complaints. Can anybody talk any sence to me!!!!Yours in desperationSue, Manchester


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

heh...I think the majority of UK women totally freak out about the pap smear procedure itself, let alone any results. At least you *went* for the dreaded exam; quite a lot of women do not. Don't know if that's any consolation to you...Also, your reaction to cancer is perhaps not as weird as you might think. Learning about symptoms and risks may help to alleviate your worries? Might make 'em worse, but still...only you know the answer to that.







This procedure only looks for *one* type of cancer relevant to that area. It does not screen for all reproductive cancers (I think it should.) Any abnormalities that may show up will be spotted; "abnormalities" do not always mean: "eek! Oh.My.God." *faint* - it "just" means "abnormalities" - something that is most likely nothing to worry about at all. Our bodies are weird things.You can't do anything until you *do* get the results, so, try not to worry about it (I know...I know...)Also, chances are results come through the post - they don't tend to telephone you. Results can take about 2 weeks. Do you want to be like a coiled spring for 2 weeks?! You'll be exhausted. Think of it like this...if it comes back A.OK then you will have worried yourself into some grey hair over nothing. Make self a cuppa tea, watch a good film and do something else to distract you from thinking about *It.*


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Sue! Don't worry you aren't alone in having these feelings. Have a look over on the Women's Health Issues forum "HPV and cervical dysplasia". The site I mentioned www.2womenshealth.co.uk gives some really good information. I'm also waiting for the result of my smear. Dr told me it would take about 8 weeks to come through. She also warned me that she thought it would come back saying "insufficient sample" - she had real problems doing the smear and it was extremely painful. If you have had regular smears then you really shouldn't worry. The smear test looks for changes that *might* develop into cancer. I'll probably get my result around Christmas week - that's something to look forward to! Try not to worry anymore....


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks so much editor and peardrops. Actually have just had a jolly little missive in the post telling me that the "smear" staff are all being retrained and the results will probably be another 10 weeks and I've already waited over 2 months. Great!!!! But I hear what you say, I keep thinking of reasons for going out of the house - the dog has never had so many walks!! Well, at least I can laugh at myself.God bless anyone else who is a worrier - I think we are nicer people!!Happy Xmas (in advance)Sue, Manchester


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

One way to get a smear test through much quicker is to have one done privately. I did this a few years back, after I'd had an abnormal smear. I got the results within a week - tests over here on the NHS just take for ever. I've just had an ultrasound to check my ovaries etc., on the NHS the waiting time is around 36 weeks for non urgent screening. I paid ï¿½170 privately and got it done within one week. For a worrier like me it was money well spent.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Peardrops - thats a thought as I still haven't heard a thing!!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Have you had your result yet Suev? I got mine this morning and it was OK - thank goodness for that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

OKish - borderline irregular cells which I've had about 3 times before. Rescan in 6 months. Not unduly concerned, at least I know the results but boy did I have to push for them.Glad you are OK.Have a great chrimbo.Sue


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks Sue. Don't worry about borderline cells, they could well revert back to normal within the six months


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks peardrops. This has all rather faded into the background as we've just discovered our best man, a close friend who I've know for over 35 years is facing terminal pancreatic cancer. Weeks to live and leaving 2 tiny kids (4 and 18 months behind). Won't go into the doom and gloom of it all but it does put my own pathetic anxieties into some kind of perspective.sue


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry Sue. I know what it is like to lose a close friend. I lost my best friend to cancer. I hope you find the strength to deal with this. Nothing I can say will really help but you will get through it. My Brother-in-Law died over twenty-five years ago through cancer, he left five children. I feel so sorry for your friend's family. As you say, it puts our worries into perspective.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Update peardrops - despite all odds the biopsy came back and its benign - phew. He's in for a long haul but with radiotherapy the prognosis is very optimistic. What lovely news at XmasAll the very best to everyone and thanks for your sympathy.Sue


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm so pleased to hear this news Sue, nice to hear some good news


----------

